# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам ножи для вырезания серцевины из яблок и порезка на равные дольки.

## Zorro26

*Кухонная посуда:*

Нож для вырезания сердцевины из яблок - 35 грн.

Нож для вырезания сердцевины из яблок + порезка на равные дольки - 45 грн.

Материал: металл хромированный.

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Caledonia

А где живет нож? он новый?
интересует тот, который за 35 гр.

----------


## Zorro26

> А где живет нож? он новый?
> интересует тот, который за 35 гр.


 Всё новое! Живёт на пос. Котовского

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## lenin154

Дороговато будет. Такой нож (  для вырезания сердцевины из яблок + порезка на равные дольки ) недавно видел На Жуковского  (Магазин всё по 17).  Его цена  там  равна 17 гр. Производство Польша.

----------


## Zorro26

> Дороговато будет. Такой нож (  для вырезания сердцевины из яблок + порезка на равные дольки ) недавно видел На Жуковского  (Магазин всё по 17).  Его цена  там  равна 17 гр. Производство Польша.


 Если там по 17 грн. тогда можно и там купить, у меня 45 грн.

----------


## lenin154

> Если там по 17 грн. тогда можно и там купить, у меня 45 грн.


 Желаю удачной перепродажи

----------


## Zorro26

> Желаю удачной перепродажи


 Я не с Польши вожу, бесплатно продавать не собираюсь.

----------


## verty

> Я не с Польши вожу, бесплатно продавать не собираюсь.


 правильно . с магазина на жуковского

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------

